# My new Laptop



## Data_stalker (May 24, 2008)

With the stimulus check, I'm gonna get me an Asus EEEPc. Yep.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 24, 2008)

Personally I'd go for another mini-laptop thingy. I don't know, "EEEpc" just makes me think of plastic dinosaurs and Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 24, 2008)

I've only heard good things about it, and its alot faster than most larger laptops when booting up.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 24, 2008)

I have a Sony Vaio, but I only use it on weekends. Go up to McDonald's for lunch, and use their wifi.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 24, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I have a Sony Vaio, but I only use it on weekends. Go up to McDonald's for lunch, and use their wifi.


You cheapskate!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 24, 2008)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> You cheapskate!



What? Cost me $700 including antivirus software, and I can't afford $1,000+ laptops, nor do I really need one that expensive. The Vaio suits me just fine. I'm not an artist, so don't need drawing tablets, and not much of a writer as I used to be.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 24, 2008)

I'm using it just for internet, writing, and downloading some programs for work.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 24, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> I'm using it just for internet.



That's what I do too. Just surf and chat.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 24, 2008)

perfect.


----------



## lilEmber (May 25, 2008)

EEEpc is actually great though I would suggest getting a external Hard drive with it too, perhaps a laptop one for size. also place the EEpc Ubuntu Linux on it works wonders.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 25, 2008)

I was thinking of going with ubuntu, but I don't know if the CNC progs for work will be compatable with Linux.


----------



## Eevee (May 26, 2008)

I totally want an ultraportable.  |O~


----------



## Armaetus (May 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> What? Cost me $700 including antivirus software, and I can't afford $1,000+ laptops, nor do I really need one that expensive. The Vaio suits me just fine. I'm not an artist, so don't need drawing tablets, and not much of a writer as I used to be.



As long as you remove all the useless crap that vendors usually install on the laptop..


----------



## Data_stalker (May 26, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I totally want an ultraportable.  |O~


best buy has them for a meesly 299-399 US dollars.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 26, 2008)

I've got a decent thin laptop already. Toshiba PortÃ©gÃ© 7220CTe, and the battery still works, too. Though I'm reckoning that a new harddrive and a trimmed-down Windows install may be in order. Plus a 256MB SO-DIMM if I can catch one on the market. Aside from that, though, it's great for travelling with. I don't need an Eee PC, no sir. I like my 1024 x 768 too much to leave it for 800 x 480.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 26, 2008)

i don't understand the reason to have  super-high  rez.


----------



## Eevee (May 27, 2008)

1024 is super-high?  D:

I'm more interested in having a teeny computer I can cart around and hack on every so often without the bulk of a regular laptop + case + cables + etc.  vim does not require a lot of power or screen space.


----------



## yak (May 27, 2008)

Going to have to agree with Eevee here, I'm personally dieing for a ultra-portable notebook-like device with a decent battery life and 1024px+ width screen. 
To be honest, the first eeePC suited all of my needs except for the screen size. eeePC v2 will suit them all it seems.


----------



## indrora (May 28, 2008)

i'd go with an EEEpc. they're cheap and you can buy a cheap little laptop hdd and carrier that runs off usb
If you need CNC stuff then i'd get XP on it. they come with XP on the (measly) 4gb drive though i think you can get an 8gb one too


----------



## Data_stalker (May 28, 2008)

I thinking I'll go with Linux one, but I'm still not sure, I don't know the pros and cons of both OS.


----------



## WarMocK (May 28, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> I thinking I'll go with Linux one, but I'm still not sure, I don't know the pros and cons of both OS.



Linux:
Pros: faster, more secure, waymore stable, needs less ressources, you know what happens on your PC.
Cons: Probably problems with the first configuration, look&feel is different, your needed programs might not work, even with WINE

Windows:
Pros: your Programs will likely work, nothing new to learn
Cons: expensive, you will need a special version of XP home that is only sold with a special Windows Eee PC (which has worse hardware to compensate the costs for the Windows licence ), XP needs way more ressources, you have no idea what it does (ie calling home once and a while)


----------



## Eevee (May 28, 2008)

I guess if you want to play Halo on a seven inch screen for twenty minutes you might want XP

but for the most part I don't know what exactly you're planning to do on an ultraportable that Linux can't do


----------



## Aurali (May 28, 2008)

you have a point.. anything that's good on just windows usually requires a better computer... :3


----------



## Data_stalker (May 28, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I guess if you want to play Halo on a seven inch screen for twenty minutes you might want XP
> 
> but for the most part I don't know what exactly you're planning to do on an ultraportable that Linux can't do


 
Mazak, Mori Seiki, Brothers CNC Programming bypass software.

I hate typing in shit like

G00
X-2.5
M99
Y 2.43
G45
G01

I have no idea what I just typed. I know G00 is start feed rate or something....


----------



## Magnus (May 28, 2008)

sup u gaiz :3

i has a xxodd XNI 570ru gtx series <3

17 inch widescreen 1920 x 1200
intel core2duo T8300
8800m gtx
200GB sata2 hd 7200rpm 
5.1 hd audio 
4GB ram 667 (slow but hey ^^) 

it has more spiffy stuff like a remote for media center and such X3~ 

it cost me 2100 euro's ~ 





pic related XD

amidoinitrite?


----------



## Data_stalker (May 31, 2008)

2100 EU.

Isn't that like, 10,000USD?


----------



## WarMocK (May 31, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> 2100 EU.
> 
> Isn't that like, 10,000USD?


maybe in a few weeks. ;-)
Right now it would be more like 3200-3300 USD.


----------



## Magnus (May 31, 2008)

yeah, the US is going down :\


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 31, 2008)

Heehee. A 2 euro coin is the new three dollars...


----------



## Aurali (May 31, 2008)

1 USD currently equals .643 Euros...
Which is a lot LESS than a year ago.
when it was 1 and 2


----------

